# Colors



## brittany15213 (Apr 2, 2014)

This is just a general question...If you breed a bi-color to a black and red saddle, would you get black and red puppies and bi-color puppies?


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

not an expert but I'm almost certain if you breed you get a mix. it all comes down to odds. a breeder would say something like (for example) long coats expected. can't guarantee specific coat patterns. are you planning on breeding?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Depends on what recessives both dogs carry. If the black/tan is homozygous for black/tan then that is all you get as black/tan is dominant to bi-color. If the black/tan carries bi-color as a recessive, you could get bi-color. If the black/tan carries black as a recessive, you could get bi-color and/or black depending on if the bi-color is homozygous bi-color (very rare) or carries black as it's recessive (more common).


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

There is a very useful chart here about halfway down the page. As said above, it depends on what each dog is carrying. Could be all black/tans, could be some black/tans and bi-colors, possibly even solid black.


----------

